# صابون سائل من التكسابون فقط



## iron_sim (3 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
بعد لإطلاع علي بعض الصفحة لصابون السائل وجدة أن التركيب نفسه المشكل هوا ان في الجزائر التكسابون أرخص من السلفونيك لذلك أرجو من أعضاء ألمنتداي تركيب يستعمل فيها التكسابون فقط لصناعة صابون سائل للأواني من فضلكم 
شكرا


----------



## أويو المصري (5 أكتوبر 2010)

ازاي ده
هو التكسابون دا مادة منظفة اساسا؟


----------



## iron_sim (6 أكتوبر 2010)

أويو المصري قال:


> ازاي ده
> هو التكسابون دا مادة منظفة اساسا؟




المشكل هو تركيبة بدون سلفونيك لذلك اضن إن المواد المستعملة سوف تختلف 
شكرا:81:


----------



## القوي بالله (7 أكتوبر 2010)

انا لله وانا اية راجعون كيلو التكسابون الالمانيب10ج وكيلو السلفونيكب7ج التكسابون مادة تعمل علي زياة الرغوة وهي مادة متعادلة لذلك اذا عملت صابون بتكسابون فسوف تجد ان الصابون خفيف جدا ولزيادة كثافتة يجب استخدام مواد غالية الثمن (يبقي عملنا ايه)


----------



## علي العزاوي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ليست الفكرة هي سعر وبس الفكرة هو قابلية التنظيف والسلفونيك افضل من التكسابون بمراحل لانه قادر على سحب الدهون بقدرة عالية اما التكسابون فهو منظف ايضا ولكن يفيد الشعر او معجون الاسنان اي انه منظف ضعيف للصحون ولكن يعطي رغوة عالية لذا هو يضاف الى السلفونيك كما انه لطيف على اليد اي انه التكسابون وحده غير كافي مع تحياتي


----------



## مهندسة القاهرة (7 أكتوبر 2010)

معلومات قيمة ..أزادكم الله


----------



## iron_sim (8 أكتوبر 2010)

علي العزاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ليست الفكرة هي سعر وبس الفكرة هو قابلية التنظيف والسلفونيك افضل من التكسابون بمراحل لانه قادر على سحب الدهون بقدرة عالية اما التكسابون فهو منظف ايضا ولكن يفيد الشعر او معجون الاسنان اي انه منظف ضعيف للصحون ولكن يعطي رغوة عالية لذا هو يضاف الى السلفونيك كما انه لطيف على اليد اي انه التكسابون وحده غير كافي مع تحياتي




شكرا على المساعد وجدة هذه التركيب لصنع الصابون السائل للأواني متكون من
TEXAPON
Bétaïne
Amidet COCO
Formaline
water
Sel
Colorent et parfum​


----------



## ابو د (8 أكتوبر 2010)

مرحبا يا أخوتي الأعزاء من فضلكم أن كانت ممكن تتكرموا على وتساعدوني أنا عاوز أبدا مشروع صغير لتصنيع مواد التنظيف سواء كان صابون سائل أو خلافه


----------



## مسلم المغربي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخ الجزائري نحن هنا في المغرب نعاني من نفس الامر الا وهو غلاء اسعار المواد الخام وبالخصوص مادتي حمض السيلفونيك والتكسابون ويتم مواجهة الامر بوضع تركيبة اقتصادية مكونة من التكسابون اساسا وذات قوام غليظ وتلاقي اقبال شعبي رغم ضعف فعاليتها التنظيفية.......
التركيبة120كيلوغرام:
1- 10كيلوغرام مادة التكسابون 
2- 3 كيلوغرام مادة البتائين
3- 3 كيلوغرام ملح طعام
4- اللون والرائحة حسب الطلب
ملحوظة: لزيادة في مستوى تغليظ القوام يمكن اضافة كيلو الى كيلوغرامين تكسابون مع زيادة طبعا في كمية الملح......
واعيد ان فعالية هذه التركيبة محدودة لانها لاتحتوي على مادة السيلفونيك الاساسية في اي منظف.
والسلام عليكم 
والله الموفق


----------



## iron_sim (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا ياخي مسلم المغربي هل أستطيع إضافة السلفونك في هداه التركيبة من أجل الجو ذات في التنظيف:81:


----------



## مسلم المغربي (10 أكتوبر 2010)

iron_sim قال:


> شكرا ياخي مسلم المغربي هل أستطيع إضافة السلفونك في هداه التركيبة من أجل الجو ذات في التنظيف:81:


اعانك الله واصلح عملك اخي عندما ترغب في اضافت كيلو غرامين اوثلاثة من مادة السيلفونيك الى التركيبة قبل ذالك يجب ان تعادل السيلفونيك بالصودا الكاوية حتى درجة ph7 وفي هذه الحالة لن تحتاج الى ملح بنفس القدر المذكور سالفا لذا لاتضيف الملح حتى تنتهي من اضافة كل المواد ثم تبداء في اضافت الملح شيئا فشيئا لتحصل على القوام المطلوب وانشاء الله تحصل علي صابون جيد في هذه الحالة والله الموفق


----------



## iron_sim (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا ياخى مسلم المغربي على هداه المساعدة هل استطيع أن اطلب منك تركيبة لصابون سائل لغسل لأواني :20:


----------



## مسلم المغربي (11 أكتوبر 2010)

iron_sim قال:


> شكرا ياخى مسلم المغربي على هداه المساعدة هل استطيع أن اطلب منك تركيبة لصابون سائل لغسل لأواني :20:


للحصول على معلومات اكبر في موضوع الصابون السائل ولتفادي التكرار يمكنك الاطلاع على هذا الموضوع للاخ المهندس مهدي بكر واليك رابط الصفحة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135957.html​


----------



## mohammadelrayees (22 أكتوبر 2010)

بالنسبة للاخ اللي بيسال عن بديل السلفونيك هو حاليا لا يوج بديل فعال ولكن بالنسبة للصابون السائل في تركيبة انا جربتها بنستغني فيها عن السلفونيك كليا لكن مكلفة وهي بالنسبة لعمل برميل 120 كيلو
1- 14 كيلو تكسابون 
2- 6 كيلو كمبرلان (كي دي) kd
3- صوديوم تراي بولي فوسفات 3.5 كيلو 
4- ملح لتغليظ القوام حسب الرغبة 750 جرام الى 1.5 كيلو
5- رائحة ولون 
6- مادة حافظة 
التركيبة دي طبعا جودتها عالية جدا لكن تكلفتها كبيرة تصل الى 2.25 جنية تكلفة الكيلو
انا ذكرتها للناس اللي ممكن تبيع بسعر اعلى وجودة ممتازة
الطريقة 
يعبا البرميل 3/4 ماء ثم يضاف الصوديوم تراي بولي فوسفات ويقلب جيدا
يخلط التكسابون مع الكمبرلان جيدا ثم يضاف الى البرميل ويقلب جيدا ويترك ساعات حتى ينحل
تقريبا 9 ساعات
يضاف بعدها الملح لتغليظ القوام (اللزوجة) حسب ما تريد
ثم يضاف اللون و الرائحة والمادة الحافظة
اواكد الجودة عالية جدا 
وممكن نعمل 5 كيلو كتجربة قبل عمل الكمية دي وبالنسبة لمتطلبات ال 5 كيلو هي 
575 جرام تكسابون
250 جرام كي دي
150 صوديوم تراي بولي فوسفات
10 جرام رائحة ولون كما تريد
ونكمل الخلطة بالماء الى 5 كيلو
المادة الحافظة نسبتها 0.15 بالنسبةللفورماليين


----------



## iron_sim (22 أكتوبر 2010)

mohammadelrayees قال:


> بالنسبة للاخ اللي بيسال عن بديل السلفونيك هو حاليا لا يوج بديل فعال ولكن بالنسبة للصابون السائل في تركيبة انا جربتها بنستغني فيها عن السلفونيك كليا لكن مكلفة وهي بالنسبة لعمل برميل 120 كيلو
> 1- 14 كيلو تكسابون
> 2- 6 كيلو كمبرلان (كي دي) kd
> 3- صوديوم تراي بولي فوسفات 3.5 كيلو
> ...


السلام 
شكرا على المساعدة سوف أقوم بالتجربة مع الرد بالنتائج إن شاء لله :75:


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (27 أكتوبر 2010)

سيدي الفاضل iron_sim تحياتي لسيادتك
و أود أولاً أن أسأل: طالما أن السلفونيك غير متوفر لديكم .. فلماذا لم تقم بإقامة أو إنشاء مشروع لإنتاج السلفونيك؟ فهذه فرصة رائعة و يعتبر مشروع واعد لديك في الجزائر و أعتقد في المغرب​ 
ثانياً: ممكن حضرتك تعمل صابون بنسبة سلفونيك قليلة و باقي النسبة تكسابون و دا ح يكون فائق الجودة عن مثيله المستخدم في تكوينه السلفونيك.. فنحن هنا إذا أردنا تحسين المنتج أضفنا له التكسابون بنسبة من 2 إلى 4 %​ 
و أود أن أقول لحضرتك لو رغبت في عمل صابون من التكسابون فقط ممكن بس الأفضل تستخدم سلفونيك....​ 
و إلى حضرتك بيان التركيب: لعمل 200 كجم (منظف صناعي سائل) لأن صابون يجب أن يكون فيه الحمض الدهني و هنا لا يوجد حمض دهني فهو ليس بالصابون و لكنه منظف سائل صناعي...​ 
8 كجم حمض سلفونيك​ 
الصودا الكاوية (135 جرام إلى 170 جرام صودا) لكل كيلو سلفونيك
و خلي بالك إن كل رسالة سلفونيك تختلف نسبة الصودا الكاوية المضافة عن الأخرى حسب حمض الكبريتيك المحرر بعد إنتاج السلفونيك مش كل مرة زي التانية) الـ pH من 6.5 إلى 8.5​ 
12 كجم تكسابون
180 كجم مياه من الصبور (مش ضروري ماء غير مؤين أو خالي الأملاح)​ 
طريقة التحضير: يراعى أن تكون الأوعية بلاستيك و نظيفة و القلاب اليدوي من الخشب​ 
1- برميل بلاستيك سعة 220 كيلو جرام و ضع نصف مقداره ماء الصنبور...​ 
2- ضع كل كمية التكسابون في الماء و قلب و إتركه لليوم التالي يكون داب و (أصبح محلول شفاف)​ 
3- في برميل أخر سعته حوالي (100 كجم) ضع نصفه ماء و ضع السلفونيك بحذر شديد.....​ 
4- في وعاء سعة 20 كجم يوضع الماء حوالي 15 كجم و يضاف له كمية الصودا الكاوية (كيلو و ربع الكيلو) و يقلب بحرص شديد....​ 
5- يضاف محلول الصودا إلى برميل محلول السلفونيك ببطء و حذر شديد.... ما تضفش الكمية كلها.. قبل الأخر سيب شوية...​ 
سيب كل حاجة لتاني يوم.... يعني أعمل التكسابون ، و السلفونيك و الصودا و سيب كل حاجة و تعالى تاني يوم​ 
1- شوف محلول التكسابون و قلبه لغاية ما يبقى محلول شفاف و بالراحة عشان ما تعملش معاك رغوة
تضايقك و إنت شغال...​ 
2- قيس درجة الأس الهيدروجيني للسلفونيك المعالج بالصودا بورقة (وات مان) لونها أصفر أساساً
خد حتة صغيرة قوي و أغمسها في محلول السلفونيك المعالج لو إدت لون أحمر تبقى عايزة صودا تاني و لو أزرق تبقى عايزة سلفونيك.. في حالتنا ممكن تكون عايزة صودا.. إنت مبقي شوية محلول من الأمس كمل بيهم شوية شوية (مش كلهم) ح تلاقي لون الورقة أصفر و مدي خضار بسيط يبقى كده زي الفل.....
لو خلصت الصودا و عايزة تاني أعمل (50 جرام) في نصف لتر ماء و كمل شوية شوية... و تخلي بالك إن دمجانة السلفونيك اللي إنت جايبها تعرف بعد كده إن السلفونيك دا بياخد أد أيه صودا... عشان ما تتعبش بعد كده لغاية ما تخلصها و تجيب رسالة تانية تحسب أول مرة و بعد كده ماشية معاك كويس...​ 
3- خلصت الصابون (سلفونيك) ضيف الصابون على محلول التكسابون و قلب كله في بعضه...... إستنى عليه شوية و ضيف (نصف كيلو رائحة ليمون) و كل البرميل لأخره ميه (200 كيلو جرام) و ضيف كمية الملح (خشن زي ما هو) في وعاء حط شوية صابون من المنتج و ضيف الملح (نص كيلو الأول) و قلبه و ضعه على المنتج و قلب.. لو وصل للزوجة كويسة يبقى خلاص...
ما وصلش كرر تاني بنصف كيلو أخر... و بعدين ربع كيلو .... خلي بالك ما تزودش الملح عن 2 كيلو عشان ما يفصلش منك......​ 
كده صابون زي الفل و ألف مبروك و أبقى أدعي لي بالخير.....
أخوك: إبراهيم غانم ـ مصر​


----------



## iron_sim (29 أكتوبر 2010)

إبراهيم غانم قال:


> سيدي الفاضل iron_sim تحياتي لسيادتك
> و أود أولاً أن أسأل: طالما أن السلفونيك غير متوفر لديكم .. فلماذا لم تقم بإقامة أو إنشاء مشروع لإنتاج السلفونيك؟ فهذه فرصة رائعة و يعتبر مشروع واعد لديك في الجزائر و أعتقد في المغرب​
> ثانياً: ممكن حضرتك تعمل صابون بنسبة سلفونيك قليلة و باقي النسبة تكسابون و دا ح يكون فائق الجودة عن مثيله المستخدم في تكوينه السلفونيك.. فنحن هنا إذا أردنا تحسين المنتج أضفنا له التكسابون بنسبة من 2 إلى 4 %​
> و أود أن أقول لحضرتك لو رغبت في عمل صابون من التكسابون فقط ممكن بس الأفضل تستخدم سلفونيك....​
> ...


شكرا على المساعد إني أقوم بالتجارب وسوف إنشاء لله أقوم بالرد بالنتائج لأن التركيبة كثيرة في المنتدى و يجب وضع كلمة مجرب 
شكرا


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (31 أكتوبر 2010)

iron_sim قال:


> شكرا على المساعد إني أقوم بالتجارب وسوف إنشاء لله أقوم بالرد بالنتائج لأن التركيبة كثيرة في المنتدى و يجب وضع كلمة مجرب شكرا


 
حضرتك ما لاحظتش حاجة في كتابتي...

إني كاتب بالتفصيل كأني واقف ع البرميل و بأحضر.....

أنا كان عندي مصنع صغير و قعدت أكتر من 12 سنة بأنتج بنفسي مش حد تاتي

و بعدين الوظيفة بتاعتي كانت معوق.. و السوق مش أد كده و مهاترات و تراهات ..... و طبعاً أنا وضعي الوظيفي ما كنش يسمح أبداً بالعبث ده و لا المشاكل بتاعة السوق و تقلباته....
فقفلت بعيد عنك و صفيت....
و اللي أنا كاتبه مش مجرب.. دي خلاصة شغل 12 سنة غير القراءات و الأبحاث.......
أخوك: إبراهيم غانم..... Ph.D


----------



## iron_sim (1 نوفمبر 2010)

إبراهيم غانم قال:


> حضرتك ما لاحظتش حاجة في كتابتي...
> 
> إني كاتب بالتفصيل كأني واقف ع البرميل و بأحضر.....
> 
> ...


السلام 
لا يا سيد إبراهيم غانم أنا لا اشك في خبرات 12 سنة ولكن هذا الكلم موجهة للأعضاء الذين يقومون فقط بنقل التركيبة من صافحة لانترنت و كلمة مجرب هو أني سوف أقوم بتجربتيها إنشاء لله و أرجو أن لا تبخل عليان بالمساعد يا سيد إبراهيم 
:20:


----------



## عزو العز (18 يناير 2011)

السيد:مسلم المغربي المحترم أين المعادلة الكيميائية
التعادُل الكيميائي تفاعل كيميائي يحدث بين حمض وقاعدة وينتج عنه ملح وماء. وإذا كان التفاعل تامًا، فإن محلول الملح النهائي يكون عادة متعادلاً لاهو حمضي ولاهو قاعدي. والتعادل هوأحد التفاعلات المهمة في التحليل الكيميائي وفي العديد من أفرع الصناعة. 
ويعتبر ph=7


----------



## ابو بلقيس (19 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم. اتمنى من الاخ iron-sim ان يدلني على مناطق بيع المواد الاولية المستخدمة في صناعة المنظفات خصوصا الصابون السائل و اسعارها في الجزائر.... ارجو اجابتك و شكرا


----------



## ابو بلقيس (23 أغسطس 2011)

اين الردود .... ضروري يا جماعة اسعار المواد الاولية المستخدمة في صنع الصابون السائل في الجزائر 
مشكورين


----------



## iron_sim (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ابو بلقيس قال:


> اين الردود .... ضروري يا جماعة اسعار المواد الاولية المستخدمة في صنع الصابون السائل في الجزائر
> مشكورين


اسعار المواد غالية في الجزائر و خاصة بعد الثواره في تونس لأن المواد كنت تستورد من تونس وهذهي اسعار بعض المواد
texapon من 230 إلي 250 دج 
betaien من 180 إلي 250 دج
َamidet من 250 إلي 300 دج
العطر من 1200 إلي 1600 دح
اسعار المواد لي 1 Kg


----------



## mohamed seddari (21 سبتمبر 2011)

اسعار المواد غالية في الجزائر و خاصة بعد الثواره في تونس لأن المواد كنت تستورد من تونس وهذهي اسعار بعض المواد
texapon من 230 إلي 250 دج 
betaien من 180 إلي 250 دج
َamidet من 250 إلي 300 دج
العطر من 1200 إلي 1600 دح
اسعار المواد لي 1 Kg
يا اخي ممكن تعطيني عنوان الشركة لي تبيع المتكسابون ب 250 دج
وشكرا


----------



## sadiqui007 (15 فبراير 2012)

*معلومات قيمة
لكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام
*


----------



## sadiqui007 (15 فبراير 2012)

*نشكركم كثيرا على المساعدات التي توفروها لنا
و نطمع ان تساعدونا اكثر اذ نود ان يمدنا الاخوة من المغرب باسعار واماكن بيع المواد التي تدخل في صناعة الصابون كالسيلفويك ، الصودا الكاوية ، السلكات و التيكسابون 
في انتظار ردودكم تقبلوا مني جزيل الشكر و الامتنان*


----------



## sadiqui007 (18 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اين الردود يا اخوتي الكرام


----------



## sadiqui007 (18 فبراير 2012)

sadiqui007 قال:


> *نشكركم كثيرا على المساعدات التي توفروها لنا
> و نطمع ان تساعدونا اكثر اذ نود ان يمدنا الاخوة من المغرب باسعار واماكن بيع المواد التي تدخل في صناعة الصابون كالسيلفويك ، الصودا الكاوية ، السلكات و التيكسابون
> في انتظار ردودكم تقبلوا مني جزيل الشكر و الامتنان*


المرجو من الاخوة اعطاء للامر بعض الاهمية وشكرا


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (28 فبراير 2012)

اخواني العزاء مادة التكسابون ليست ماده اساسيه في صناعة الصابون


----------



## hussin asmy (26 يناير 2013)

*شكرا جزيلا00 لاكن اود ان يكون عرض لعده تركيبات لصناعه الصابون السائل لتنظالاطباق وايضا تركيبات للغسيل سواء ان كان غسالات فول اتوماتيك وكذلك الغسالات العاديه وياؤيت يكون التفصيل لكل تركيبه وبارك الله في تعاونكم معنا -- مع وافر التحيه والاحترام*


----------



## toufiktop (25 مايو 2013)

iron_sim قال:


> شكرا على المساعد وجدة هذه التركيب لصنع الصابون السائل للأواني متكون من
> TEXAPON
> Bétaïne
> Amidet COCO
> ...



ممكن اعطائي التركيبة ل 100 لتر بهذه المواد...جزاكم الله خير


----------



## Amer2012 (30 يونيو 2013)

هل لكم أي ملاحظات على هذه التركيبة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135957.html

وشكرا


----------



## ramadankhaled (1 مايو 2014)

هل اضافة الملح تؤثر علي الرغوي للتكسابون وماهي اقصي اضافة للملح


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (1 مايو 2014)

عادة تذكر التركيبه التى نتحدث عنها - وبالتالى سيكون الرد اقرب الى الصواب - اما بالاستنتاج سيكون الرد كالتالى - اذا كنت تقصد استخدام التكسابون - كمنظف - ففى العادة لا يزيد عن 3% وهذه ليست قاعده - فذكر التركيبه مهم - وهناك طريقة اخرى عمليه - كنا نحدد اقصى قيمه ونترك من يقوم بالتجربه يحدد النسبه المناسبه حسب مايراه مناسبا من تغليظ المنتج ثم يقوم بوزن ما تبقى ليعرف القيمه المناسبه لهذه التركيبه ويثبتها.


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (1 مايو 2014)

اما منظف سائل لاوانى المطبخ خالى من السلفونيك اسيد -(ولانقول منظف تكسابون فقط )- نعم هذه مدرسه موجوده ولها تركيباتها- ولاعلاقه بما كتب عن تركيباتها- فهى ليست استبدال ماده بماده - ولكن اتجاه - باتجاه اخر له طريقه تفكير مختلفه- وهناك اتجاه ثالث يحد من المنتجات ذات المنشأ البترولى ويميل لمصادر اقرب مايمكن للطبيعه تحت مسمى - ما معناة المنتجات الخضراء او الامنه - .وهذه لها تركيباتها الاخرى ايضا.


----------



## am72am (8 مايو 2014)

معلومات رائعة شكرا


----------



## ehmod1989 (8 مارس 2015)

مرحبا يا جماعه بتمنى الرد ... ما هي اوفر تركيبة لسائل الجي من التكسابون فقط ؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (8 مارس 2015)

سيكون طلبك من ضمن اهتمامات القراء ....... وسأكتب عن هذا الموضوع بمشيئة الله الاسيوع القادم فى صفحة ... بين اهتمامات القراء ..... والتركيبات الحديثه


----------



## محمد زلط (17 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اريدمعرفة السبب لماذا يقوم الصابون السائل بتقشير الايدى اوتسميرها اوعمل تشققات بها مع ان المعادلة مضبوطة وما المواد التى اذا اضيفت للصابون عالجت ذلك الامر وشكرا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (17 مارس 2015)

وعليكم السلام
اذكر التركيبه بالمقادير وخطوات التصنيع بالترتيب حتى نعرف السبب


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (17 مارس 2015)

ردا على 
ehmod 1989
مرحبا يا جماعه بتمنى الرد ... ما هي اوفر تركيبة لسائل الجي من التكسابون فقط 

اهلا بك​الرد موجود فى المشاركه رقم 414 تركيبه سائل جلى تكسابون بصفحة..... بين اهتمامات القراء.... والتركيبات الحديثه ....​


----------



## ابو روفيدا (24 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خير وشكرا لامانتك اخي مسلم


----------



## Abu zainab (24 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بداية اشكرك وباقي الاخوة المهندسين الافذاذ بكر ع اقادر2 خالد يونس توكة وشيم1982 ومصطفى الكيلاني وكل المشاركين بمعلوماتهم القيمة واعتذر لمن لم اذكر اسماءهم
فقط لو ممكن تضع الرابط مباشر يكون
اسهل جزاك الله خيرا
اخوكم ابوزينب المغربي


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (24 مايو 2015)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t444636-42.html
تركيبة سائل منظف جلى تكسابون


----------

